# What’s your biggest crappi??



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ve really been into crappi fishing over the last handful of years, curious to hear what’s your pb?? If you wanna share what lake and baits would be awesome but it’s on you but I’d love to hear it! Public or private? Time of year?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve really been into crappi fishing over the last handful of years, curious to hear what’s your pb?? If you wanna share what lake and baits would be awesome but it’s on you but I’d love to hear it! Public or private? Time of year?


Mine was 16” private, 15” from skeeter, usually fall or ice….. always plastics for the kid.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Mine was 16” private, 15” from skeeter, usually fall or ice….. always plastics for the kid.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I’ve crappie fished a lot. Never caught one over 15 1/2 inches. Back in the late 80’s early 90’s Kentucky lake was phenomenal for big crappie. If you got in the right place , they would run14-15 inches.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is all from memory...so the numbers are probably <fish lie> lol. 

Over 35 years ago I had an uncle that lived in solon on top of cannon hill. In backyard was a little pond which is no longer there as land has been developed.

...Anyway I caught a very large crappie using a dead 4 inch perch for bait. I remember holding it out in front of me with both hands. Best guess was over 2 pounds and around the 16 inch mark. Fish was very thick and had eggs. I released it and now that I think about it I never went back to that pond again.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...here is a 10 3/4 inch crappie from westbranch last year. The 1 I caught over 35 years ago was about twice the size.

Don.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

PB was 15 1/2 1 pound 10 oz caught 6/1/95 Walborn Reservoir I caught on a white Curly tail Grub on a 1/8 jig I was catching 15 and 16 inch Largemouth Bass all day with this rig when I hooked the Crappie at first hook set I thought another Bass when It broke water and I seen it was a Crappie First thought was my clothes will dry after I jump in and swim to get him because he ain't getting away 

caught many 12 to 14 inchers since but you never forget your first love or biggest Crappie


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

my biggest, 17 inch portage lakes about 8 years ago. she was bloated with eggs so back she went. another 17 inch in a private pond in southern ohio about 20 years ago, the owner asked me to release it because it was one of his breeders


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

14 1/2” very thick crappie from pymatuming through the ice this year.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

15.5” black crappie from wingfoot ~30 yrs ago On maribou jig 3-4/ ft under bobber cast and reel back slowly. That’s it in my avatar pic w/ the 26.5”, 43” true striper ”appearing” to take it!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

These were takin from Berlin in the spring right before a massive storm front came rolling through. The one on the left was 15.5" and the other one was 14". I'm still in search for my 16", but the last couple years it's been harder to find the big girls


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

16.5 thru the ice at pymie this past winter on a vmx waxie jig.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

17-1/2” from Nimisilla in 1982.
Several 15”-16” from Flint Creek Reservoir in Wiggins, Mississippi back in the early 70’s.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

15 inches from west branch


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like my 18” one I’m searching for is gonna be tuff to find, I really wanted to put that 16 on the wall, dragged her around all day till dark and had to let her go.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Sounds like my 18” one I’m searching for is gonna be tuff to find, I really wanted to put that 16 on the wall, dragged her around all day till dark and had to let her go.


Here are a few of my bigguns


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

17.5 lake wilhelm 4 years ago


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

16 from shenango 5 years ago


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Outasync said:


> View attachment 475483
> 17.5 lake wilhelm 4 years ago


I know wilhelm got some brutes… never fished it but I seen some pics


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

My best 15" 1.98lbs Indian lake in the spring.








Hope my partner doesn't mind but here's a few of "our fish" from the spring that he caught...
Lake Cumberland late spring 16" 2.02lbs( far right side of picture.








Decatur lake Illinois 1.80 and 1.85. Don't remember lengths but probably between 15" and 16"


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

16" Mosquito Lake back in the 90's.. Caught on a black and chartreuse split tail Beetlespin.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

17 1/4” 3lb 2 oz white crappie from Kentucky lake in the spring of 2014. Caught another 3.2 in 2015 from a different area of the lake. Biggest from mosquito was 16.5”, 2.79 lbs. 2020.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

RMK said:


> My best 15" 1.98lbs Indian lake in the spring.
> View attachment 475502
> 
> Hope my partner doesn't mind but here's a few of "our fish" from the spring that he caught...
> ...


Some tanks r there!!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> 17 1/4” 3lb 2 oz white crappie from Kentucky lake in the spring of 2014. Caught another 3.2 in 2015 from a different area of the lake. Biggest from mosquito was 16.5”, 2.79 lbs. 2020.


Are them Kentucky slabs blacks or whites? I’d love a trip out there one time


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

17 public mid June casting flicker shads from shore


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Bass knuckles said:


> Are them Kentucky slabs blacks or whites? I’d love a trip out there one time


Both. Depends on how early you go in the spring. The blacks spawn first.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

16 1/4 “ Just under 2lb out of portage gold #6 hook & live minnow. She was tight up in some brush in 9fow the stick bobber went down so slow I thought I had a turtle toying with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a 16" a long time ago from a private pond . Probably close to 30 years ago . 

Caught several 15" since then . Most recently thru the ice this past winter from the same pond I caught the 16 inchers out of almost 3 decades ago.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Caught a 14 inch black crappie in Long Lake last summer.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

15.5in is my best with a few more 15in! Am still after that big one! Weight wise I have had a few over 2lb!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

My profile picture is my 16 1/2"er i got at ladue minnow under a bobber. My brother got 17s back to back nights he got them mounted i cant find the pictures on my phone but man they were huge


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Caught many 15to17 inches in one day back in the early 90's at Mosquito causeway. I also know a guy that has a 19.75 inch on his wall that came from Chippewa Lake....Rich


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

18" from Lake Erie, the old freighter coves near the Battery Park Area, I was 10 years old at the time and dad didn't have a camera. The old coves were loaded with wood skeletons of freighters that had burned and sunk. These coves were a true Crappie Mecca. 🙂


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Pair of 16s caught bout 20 years ago. Caught couple bigger since but didn’t spend money to mount them


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I’m hearing and seeing some studs! My buddy gotta 18.5 mounted from kulis 10 years back, private hole no bigger then a acre or so but it’s loaded w white crappi. Seems like they get tad bigger then blacks but the blacks are like line backers, much heavier


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm thrilled to catch 13 to 15 inchers Personal best like I mentioned is 15 1/2 But I think I would Chit my drawers if I caught a 18 inch the world record length is 18 1/4 inch there out there


----------



## catfishvinny1030 (Sep 28, 2014)

18 inches on the dot at mosquito thought I had a state record was 1/8 inch off


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Well my buddy might have had a record and didn’t know it, he swears his measured 18.5… he never checked into if it wld of placed but here is a pic of his mount! He’s old school so his pic he sent is garbage but you can see from Winston pack the size of it


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> Well my buddy might have had a record and didn’t know it, he swears his measured 18.5… he never checked into if it wld of placed but here is a pic of his mount! He’s old school so his pic he sent is garbage but you can see from Winston pack the size of it


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Better pic lol


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I feel a little "sheepish" about my and buds 15 1/2" twins caught 10 minutes apart, from Indian. 18" is crazy


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

EnonEye said:


> Well I feel a little "sheepish" about my and buds 15 1/2" twins caught 10 minutes apart, from Indian. 18" is crazy


15 1/2 ain’t no slouch!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

17.5" white and black crappies ice fishing on Mosquito. One on a Swedish Pimple, the other on a Forage Fry.

17.5" on LaDue in early summer on a bass shiner.

A new state record is likely swimming in both lakes. They regularly produce giant crappies. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

In April 2018, caught a 17.5" weighing 3.25. Have caught about 10 over 16" over the past 10 years. All from a private lake. Largest from Mosquito is 15.5" last year. Use to think that 14-15 " were big ones, until I was lucky enough to be able to fish such a great spot. Love crappie fishing.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

tomb said:


> 17.5" white and black crappies ice fishing on Mosquito. One on a Swedish Pimple, the other on a Forage Fry.
> 
> 17.5" on LaDue in early summer on a bass shiner.
> 
> ...


Boy are them pimples deadly, sometimes about them ice season fish can’t refuse um


Lund Rebel said:


> In April 2018, caught a 17.5" weighing 3.25. Have caught about 10 over 16" over the past 10 years. All from a private lake. Largest from Mosquito is 15.5" last year. Use to think that 14-15 " were big ones, until I was lucky enough to be able to fish such a great spot. Love crappie fishing.


got me a few spots I keep to myself as well 😆😆😝


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Caesars Creek. Couple years ago...I made a post about it in the southwest forum…
17.5 inches..


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

largemouth - holly molly - title of post?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> largemouth - holly molly - title of post?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

catfishvinny1030 said:


> 18 inches on the dot at mosquito thought I had a state record was 1/8 inch off


Ohio fish records are judged by weight… Not length...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying that 9Left because my friend Dave Kohler from Chippewa Lake that has the 19.75 inch on his wall was a quarter ounce from the state record. Also here are some Florida crappie fillets that were for dinner this evening........


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

FlyFishRich said:


> Thanks for clarifying that 9Left because my friend Dave Kohler from Chippewa Lake that has the 19.75 inch on his wall was a quarter ounce from the state record. Also here are some Florida crappie fillets that were for dinner this evening........


19.75 would look insane pullin that over the side of the boat!!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Trying to get ahold of Dave for pictures to prove the size of his fish.......Rich


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Let’s get back to fishing talk! Here’s a few of my dandy’s over last 2 years.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

My biggest to date has been right at 15-3/4" & have caught more than a few at that mark, some here at home in the Ohio river backwaters & Okeechobee in Florida. Just can't seem to get over that 16" hurdle. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Took a pretty big one this morning after the first coffee!!! It was mighty impressive it clogged the toilet! 🤣 Never to old for a little childish humor😉


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Thread cleaned up and all argumentative, profanity, insulting and off topic posts have been deleted.
Those guilty can put their deleted post in whatever above category that fits.

Topic is...'What's your biggest crappie'...let's please stay on it. Thanks!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bass knuckles said:


> Let’s get back to fishing talk! Here’s a few of my dandy’s over last 2 years.


I remember when you posted them super black ones they look sweet i would have mounted them personally for looks alone. Been waiting to catch a jet black crappie to mount they just look so sweet


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

think almost all were 15 the one im holding was a 16. This spring produced some fattys i lost twice as many


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 475650
> View attachment 475651
> View attachment 475652
> View attachment 475653
> ...


They are definitely sweet looking when they are spawning, wonder why they change like tgat?? Maybe since they are sitting on the beds it hides them from prey. Them some beautiful looking slabs brother!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bass knuckles said:


> They are definitely sweet looking when they are spawning, wonder why they change like tgat?? Maybe since they are sitting on the beds it hides them from prey. Them some beautiful looking slabs brother!


It's actually a hormone signal to other fish they are ready to bump uglies 😝


----------



## crappieboo420 (May 16, 2013)

set-the-drag said:


> It's actually a hormone signal to other fish they are ready to bump uglies 😝


I was told the same thing when I was a kid bub..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Im really trying to pull a pig through ice. I have yet to catch anything substantial only small crappie. Im hopeful this is the year


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Im really trying to pull a pig through ice. I have yet to catch anything substantial only small crappie. Im hopeful this is the year


I’ve had best success w blades thru the ice for the big girls, I really like the vaults they are lil bigger with better action, and I rarely tip w anything.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Ive caught alot of the big ones thru the ice on really small offerings. Single spike on a 1/64 oz tear drop jig has caught several 16s for me.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Idk my rod game must be super weak. Had lookers but no taking ive tried the kitchen sink. Might have to get the grenade out


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Idk my rod game must be super weak. Had lookers but no taking ive tried the kitchen sink. Might have to get the grenade out


I’ll call ur bluff… if you ice fish I know you’ve caught some slabs


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Here’s few more pics of me and crappi knuckles!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ll call ur bluff… if you ice fish I know you’ve caught some slabs


Honestly not one even keeper. Perch gills bass cats... All day i cant get a nice crappie on ice biggest was 10 and i threw it back cuz i wasn't taking 1 fish. Im still figuring it out 20 years ago my dad took me a handful of times and turned me off cuz he didn't know wtf he was doing. Me and my brother said f it and started going for it here and there 10 years ago but not consistent enough to figure out crappie or eyes. Ill pull gills and perch all day but god danm if i can pull big crappie


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

19" out of Leesville about 15 years ago









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

kx36594 said:


> 19" out of Leesville about 15 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that’s what I’m talking about! Did you let her go? If so I’m heading to leesville lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

kx36594 said:


> 19" out of Leesville about 15 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still surprised they get that big!


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Caught 2 17 inchers out of Mogadore close to 15 years ago. The fish were caught on consecutive nights. One on one night, and then the other on the next. Haven't caught anything that big out of there in years. Numbers aren't near as good as they used to be either. I wish I had pictures of them. Those things were huge.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FinsFurFeathers (Sep 14, 2009)

durpdurp41 said:


> Caught 2 17 inchers out of Mogadore close to 15 years ago. The fish were caught on consecutive nights. One on one night, and then the other on the next. Haven't caught anything that big out of there in years. Numbers aren't near as good as they used to be either. I wish I had pictures of them. Those things were huge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Durp41 you will be happy to know the 17 inchers are still there... This one was from last June. Didn't get good photos because I was alone and the fish was released. Over17"


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Won't lie i saw a lot of huge crappie this year most were laughing at me as they snapped my line or threw the hook at the boat. I decided to try floro and i guess i got a roll of garbage it breaks if you look at it to hard. Lost a handful before really saying dude the line is junk. I switched out for a old rod with 8 year old mono and no problems the rest of the season. Going to just load everything with 6lb mono this winter to be ready for next year


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Won't lie i saw a lot of huge crappie this year most were laughing at me as they snapped my line or threw the hook at the boat. I decided to try floro and i guess i got a roll of garbage it breaks if you look at it to hard. Lost a handful before really saying dude the line is junk. I switched out for a old rod with 8 year old mono and no problems the rest of the season. Going to just load everything with 6lb mono this winter to be ready for next year


I used to rock 4lb till them big Ol bass started breaking me off, seems like crappi and bass go together comes fall when using smaller jig n bobber. Needless to say I roll w 6lb from now on, haven’t lost much since


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

So it sounds like 15-16 is average big fish, very impressed to know there have been some 19s. My goal is 18” crappi for the wall, gives me hope hearing everyone’s stories of their fish. My fav crappi season is on us so hopefully I’ll get a real biggun this year! Thanks to all tgat shared 👊👊


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

i forgot about this big mama i caught probabaly 7-8 years ago. I think it went 15


----------



## dennyk (Apr 10, 2012)

Caught a 15 1/2 incher at Ladue about 7 years ago and a 15 1/4 about 20 years ago. Catching crappies at LaDue used to be like shooting fish in a barrel. Would get tired of catching them and quit fishing there in mid to late summer because got tired of catching them. All sizes.
Then the white perch destroyed the crappie fishery.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

2.42 lb central Ohio crappie




__
bman


__
Nov 14, 2011








2.42 lbs caught in a private Ohio pond. The crazy thing is I also caught a 2.07lber 5 minutes later in the same spot. I’ve fished this private pond several times since then and hav never caught another big crappie. Definitely my biggest Ohio crappie and close to my biggest ever. I caught a few around 2.5lbs in KY Lake many years ago. My brother got one close to 3lbs.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

caught a bunch of 15-16s this spring. This one was from Mentor lagoons. I had an amazing week of slabs. Then they disappeared. Hit portage lakes one day in a snow storm with an OGF gangsta...landed some tanks. I gotta find those pics in the gallery and I'll post em up.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve really been into crappi fishing over the last handful of years, curious to hear what’s your pb?? If you wanna share what lake and baits would be awesome but it’s on you but I’d love to hear it! Public or private? Time of year?


My largest 2 crappies were both 19 inches. One was caught on a huge shiner at Mogadore while bass fishing. The other was at a pond on a fly rod and a sinking fly while fishing for blue gills. The pond was not supposed to have crappies in it.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

My best is 15 Caught at Indian through the ice 3-4 years ago. But I witnessed my buddy catch one over 30 years ago out at Killdeer plains. Took a few to realize it was a crappy and about **** myself. We ran it to the game warden sure it was a state record. When we told him which pond we'd caught it in he said it was an expirmental pond and we weren't aloud to fish there and to take it back and release it... 21" on a white rooster tail.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

i got 2 in the spring at ladue about 20 years ago that were both over 2 pounds, the largest at 16 1/2 inches. i froze the big one planning to get it mounted. i told jim at one stop bait shop about my large crappies, he said those are nice, and informed me that 1 was brought into the shop the day before at 17". i went home and filleted that crappie and ate it, haven't caught one bigger since.


----------



## dane1945 (Sep 15, 2021)

Bass knuckles said:


> Mine was 16” private, 15” from skeeter, usually fall or ice….. always plastics for the kid.


Ten plus years ago I was fishing the upper Scioto River and caught many 17" crappie using a 1/16 oz. white marabou jig on an ultra light fishing rod and reel. I used four lb. test Stren Fluorescent line.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 475954
> caught a bunch of 15-16s this spring. This one was from Mentor lagoons. I had an amazing week of slabs. Then they disappeared. Hit portage lakes one day in a snow storm with an OGF gangsta...landed some tanks. I gotta find those pics in the gallery and I'll post em up.


That weather was horrific good times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> That weather was horrific good times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew it was a syndicate member when I heard gangsta! Lol


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

couple 15s from portage lakes. Was a slow pick in that storm but once it cleared it was like the feed bag was turned on..... my dude bobber and I enjoying that lovely weather lol


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 475975
> View attachment 475976
> View attachment 475977
> couple 15s from portage lakes. Was a slow pick in that storm but once it cleared it was like the feed bag was turned on..... my dude bobber and I enjoying that lovely weather lol


Best part of fishing in a white out is nobody can see your spot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

New PB best yesterday public water in northern Ohio ! Just shy of 16.5


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

brad crappie said:


> New PB best yesterday public water in northern Ohio ! Just shy of 16.5


Nice looking tank Brad!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

This is my PB. 14 7/8" caught this past spring at a local lake.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Put these in the box yesterday. 16 and 14 1/2. No weight.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bprice1031 said:


> This is my PB. 14 7/8" caught this past spring at a local lake.
> 
> View attachment 476659


nervous about anything? LOL


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> View attachment 476661
> 
> Put these in the box yesterday. 16 and 14 1/2. No weight.


Needed them last Sunday , fished to shallow and didn’t scope early enough! Bottom line we didn’t change quick enough or let the fish tell us!


----------



## Pflueger 229 (Mar 29, 2020)

Bass knuckles said:


> I’ve really been into crappi fishing over the last handful of years, curious to hear what’s your pb?? If you wanna share what lake and baits would be awesome but it’s on you but I’d love to hear it! Public or private? Time of year?


Was 15" from Pymatuning on plastic. Love casting for them in early spring.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

9Left said:


> nervous about anything? LOL


Absolutely not. What ever gave you that idea??????


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

15.5 out of Berlin 2 year's ago. Also caught a 15 the same day. Only fish I caught that day.


----------



## Douglas Lewis (Aug 13, 2020)

Fished Pymatuning twice in my life landed a 17" crappie in 2019 trolling
lake Erie august 2021 15" trolling at 71 FOW using 6 OZ weight
I do not crappie fish at all
maybe since I am trolling bigger fish caught


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

161/4 inches at Mosquito while ice fishing at the north end of the lake. Caught it on a blue/chrome jigging rapala a couple of years ago'


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

A thick 15.5" today.
Grand River


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

birdcrazy said:


> A thick 15.5" today.
> Grand River
> View attachment 478004
> View attachment 478005


Nice fish!!


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Caught this 14” today and this 17” last spring.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful Crappies guys. I think this is the best collection of Crappie Porn on OGF.
Congratulations everyone. 
My pb is only one 11 in. and a 12 in. so far at Mosquito trolling a roadbed with Cicada blade baits.
I handed the rod off to my dad who I had taken out. It was great to watch him reel in the 12 in. from 40' behind the boat. So it wasn't really my catch, just the biggest my boat has ever seen.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree! Love seeing everyone’s best…. Beautiful fish! It does definitely seem like 16-17” is about the average monsters tgat come out of Ohio waters with the occasional 18-19” that’s just insanely big. I’ll keep at it until I get that 18 or bigger. I do know on thing r now until ice is when I e got my bigger ones.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine was a farm pond crappie, 16.5…
Biggest out of public waters was a 15” at Turkeyfoot.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

What did it measure? Nice fish.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got this beast Sunday. Photo and released. Went a little over 16”. Battery was dead in my scale so no weight.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Got this beast Sunday. Photo and released. Went a little over 16”. Battery was dead in my scale so no weight.
> View attachment 478593


 beautiful fish chauc! Looks super healthy.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I caught this slab last Friday it was just a hair over 16 inches and weighed 2.4lb


----------



## Streetglide14 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just over 17in and 2.55lb


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I really hope those big fish get put on the wall or released! I was fishing out west 3 white fellas were keeping every Gill and crap! There not hurting that bad to eat! I talked to the one he said your not keeping fish I said not that size of smalls! I know this marina well and I said well that’s why we don’t have the good 10 to 11 in fish to eat cause of that!!!! Respect don’t be pos!


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Up-graded would have made 16 1/2 with a tail pinch.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

birdcrazy said:


> Up-graded would have made 16 1/2 with a tail pinch.
> View attachment 483311
> View attachment 483312


Nice fish bird! Did it come thru the ice I’m assuming?


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes had a good bite for about an hour and it was over. Tungsten/plastics few on minnows. Went back today and it was dink fest.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

17 1/8 caught at East Branch in 1980 on a 3" silver floating Rapala in early July. Always felt it was a fish of lifetime. Was not fishing for crappie, was fishing for bass. I saw a dark image cruising along a down submerged log. My father was with me in my canoe, and it was one of our last outings together before his passing.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

KIMG0158




__
set-the-drag


__
May 2, 2017







Not my biggest but it was girthy. 16"


----------

